# Yeah, this really did happen.



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 20, 2020)

Yeah, this really did happen. This is the thread for stories that could only happen to military people.
I was a Corpsman, stationed in the Eye Clinic, in GTMO, Cuba (1971). Because the base is on an old coral reef, some had problems with  dust getting into their eyes. We used tons of Visine drops.- it's just salted water and a mild soap. At 0800, I ordered more at our pharmacy. It was about 1000 or1100, when I got a call that my "emegency eye medication" had just arrived, from Norfolk, Va..????????? I went over to the airport to get it. There was this huge black plane sitting there. It had monster engines. I remember it has no markings-no US flag, Navy symbol-everything was black. My guide grabbed me by the collar and said, that it was "national security" that I did not see any plane. The guy scared the crap out of me, I swore there was no plane. I meant it. I got to this hut at the end of the runway. There was the pilot, all in black suit, with all these tubes hanging off him, like a spaceman. He gave me my "emergency eye medication". It was the case of Visine, I ordered. The pilot was so happy to be saving someone's eyesight, I didn't have the heart to tell him the truth. Later, when I laying in my bunk, it dawned on me that the black plane flew from Norfolk, VA to GTMO in about 1-2 hours. Somehow my routine order got boosted to "emergency meds". I never told anyone about this until I saw that black plane on display on a carrier in NYC Harbor, years later. Yeah, this really did happen.


----------

